# AKFF Statistics



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcDDMyAAACBfgAAQUKMAGCUuEAA/79+wMADagRNT1NDIDTQek0aGgDDI000yMJkYJoDA1T9ENJiZJpGGQBihwI6MO5Hv5b1n2Ice35upz87tODjhLzq9lVIIyK6TNSoztlynYtSGteWg5gMbpAMhRCCQdNFgCIBiR+re7633aIYw5JqZabaLEYI6uD9IghQI75d4i1EuTIgI3rrV1vdcYNOY54p+876EE8FCKtwyZ0cVhdyvoFlayvigkboIZEKSdetHbEMtJs6+tkMQJ57tVgj0MJkZLmr/6if4u5IpwoSGBhmZAA==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> they are currently getting about 1 post a aday on their kayak section of their site so they have a ways to go.......


And if Pete stopped posting there that would drop to about .25 posts a day. :lol:

I cant stand Ausfish, the damn adds and pop ups gives me the shits, plus the mods are overzealous with the band button... :twisted:

Jeeze I hope you guys dont sell out to commercial interests  ....I would imagine this site would be worth a bit of money with all these hits.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That's a relief.  
I've been a member on other unrelated forums, that have gotten to a certain size and then sold off, totally wrecking the community feel of the forum......so I'm a bit paranoid this will go the same way.

OK now to buy some more stickers....oh and my akff hats lookin a bit shabby. ;-)


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I gave the site a plug at a recent AHRIA (Human Resources) conference on "Communities of Practice" Something along the lines of on of the best examples of an online community of practice that I have come accross (and more interesting than any other)

I support the independant nature of the site and at the same time hope that you guys running it are rewarded for your effort. You deserve it


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Out of curiosity, who "owns" this site?
I'm on quite a few other forums, mostly reptile related but a few others as well and there's usually one person who paid for the domain and bandwidth originally and appointed the mods.
This is a great forum by the way, absolutely loving it.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Back in the day the site was started by Phil aka The Mariner - he still pops in very occasionally. For various reasons he stepped back from the site and appointed a Moderator. From then on its been self-moderating basically - decent, reliable blokes step up to the plate and take on the roll on a voluntary basis as need be. It helps to be active, well known contributer though obviously. As for ownership - I figure if it came to that then it would be Phil?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> No mate, the Man we all point at when the s&*T hits the fan is Scott.


Scott is who Phil appointed isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

kraley said:


> As far as ownership, I reckon that the entire value is in the many and varied posters - if they left all that would be here is a copy of freeware bbs software and a logo - like a lot of other failed 'kayak fishing' sites on the web.


Kraley

Has there been some other failed kayak fishing sites before? Just out of interest 

Cheers


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

I reckon this site is the best fishing/Kayak website I have ever looked at. I'm not just pissing in anyones pocket either I truly mean it.

The mods are doing a good job, and all for free.

I didn't know about the links at the top of the page But I will be clicking everytime I log on. And a couple of stickers and a hat sounds like a great idea.

Keep up the good work.

Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

enyaw said:


> I reckon this site is the best fishing/Kayak website I have ever looked at. I'm not just pissing in anyones pocket either I truly mean it.


I have to agree, I've visted many of the overseas forums at various times, although not as a contributor or regular visitor, and I reckon this forum tops them all for overall look, feel, and the way its run by the Moderators.

We also have some unique features which form part of the site as well due to the technical ability of a few of our mod team. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

AKFF has definatley come a long way since the early days, and please dont quote me on this, but from what I can see by google searching, this is the second biggest kayak fishing forum in the world. The only one that I can find which is bigger is kayak fishing stuff which is a commercial based site linked to their buisness.

Full credit to those who keep it in check and also to the members who make it what it is


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

have to agree with everyone good job akff and to the mods you guys are awesome love your work,
as a new commer to the sport (still no yak but that wil change in the next couple of months, but if anyone wants to sell their quest now thats ok :lol: ) i havefound the amount of knowlage and the people on here very helpful.
also to the mods, would you be able to claim your fishing gear at tax time because you could say you need it for your job. sorry if this is majorly stupid but im only a child :lol: .

cheers


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Kraley said:


> We do it mostly to get chicks.


I suppose if you have chicks - that means you have chook food - and those chook pellets make great berley - and with great berley you catch more fish - and fish is good for you - so its all a health kick !


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

kraley said:


> We do it mostly to get chicks.


now that is something my 16yo mind understands :lol:

cheers


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

They are interesting Stats Red, from a Tassie perspective it's good to see Sportsfish TAsmania as a good linker.

Another mate also found he was directed to akff from a number of other US web sites recently. Including the Fort Lauderdale Kayak Fishing Club (from memory)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

AKFF is the yakking wiki!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Red, correct about Ausfish policy. Fishnet are even more rabid about it, but their mods aren't quite as sharp as Ausfish. Neither sites understand that the Internet is supposed to be the information super highway and have instead adopted a philosophy of keep people on their site at all costs. Of course, the strategy backfires sometimes - I don't visit either site any more, largely because the guys that run them have such a desperate commercial attitudes.

The irony is that if these guys did their homework on google search engine optimisation, they'd know that in and outgoing links to relevant sites are actually very healthy for the visibility of websites in search engines. I guess they still think metatags do all the work :-/

Very interesting stats Red. Very promising to. Keep up the good work.



> would you be able to claim your fishing gear at tax time because you could say you need it for your job.


Zipper, probably, yes - a craft accountant could wrangle that. I could get away with it to I think.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZw6kYUAADffgAAQcKfiEiE5FIo/7/+gMAEjFoap5DQmTJJtTGmSeU9Jpp5TanlBqYk0ZJgTCGgxGTE0aYaaTUyamDSZAANAAC1RhNMs3eI/si76aKoeGnusrmnHUJexnnPfaNqHJzincdeJzfOqTRXrH02taKhSSFCUMo9nZOgtUJdM8kuIPIW+DwLnYr5Lvg+l3Pifww9zoPbChvvivZvWjXzexkAj4IWIJKULJh5dCyIr+RYiiFs4hSWFfEUJOgURcLSLPqMnwgMQGKK9XYNJqy5OYg6oWKL3sZbLoVIaJWroi6YVilhdOSL3ummEnAkkh6oGBDZ27TPvuWFypSqhSJqWNmpxFo/uAvZtYJKL7xOsvawBDL0sMYyajhwWi+daITlNQGOqzJCcIyBowLMSsUFbdIZCfcwI94bTKabhapG8ECB29RU9cSqbX/i7kinChITh1Iwo


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was looking at it zipper froma comp point of view but you need to earn an income from it somehow that the kayak is directly used as transport for, and would need to make a profit from it eventually.

Other than that the site has to be one of the more friendly around, others have friendly moments but popular threads almost always turn into a mud slinging match, were here we just put light hearted s*&t on each other. Its what makes this site truly Aussie 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dutchbloke (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> That's a relief.
> I've been a member on other unrelated forums, that have gotten to a certain size and then sold off, totally wrecking the community feel of the forum......so I'm a bit paranoid this will go the same way.
> 
> OK now to buy some more stickers....oh and my akff hats lookin a bit shabby. ;-)


Paul, you old genius. 
You aren't the anonymous winner of the powerball are you


----------

